# Thinking about wondering into the Western world!



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

redape49 said:


> I have always been strictly an English rider, seeing I was brought up riding English. I have been curious lately about western riding. I feel my personality would suit Western riding style a lot better than the English. My parents and trainer push me in English because I am really good at what I do. I don't know how I would even go about changing this seeing my trainer is English and my parents are being forceful about it. I am really interested in barrels and cutting. i just don't think I would be able to ='(


I don't think your trainer or parents should FORCE you into what style you should ride in. Maybe try sitting them down and tell them you want to try riding western to see how you like it and so you can get more experience in both styles. That's something I would say. I ride both and I personally love Western. Western is just so much more relaxing for me. 

I don't know anything about cutting but I do know some about Barrel racing. 
If your trainer and parents do allow you do ride western just learn the basics (I don't think there's a lot...) But when and if you get to learn Barrels. Take it really slow. Walk the horse around the barrels. Then progress from that. Faster walk, Jog, Trot, Lope, etc... You won't be perfect at first but after lots of practice you get better and better.

And I think anybody can do barrels. As long as you have the confidence and the will to do it. I saw a little boy at state fair this weekend and he did excellent! Just make sure you always praise your horse (of course) because your horse did a lot of the work! I only say this because people at State Fair were hitting their horses cause they got a bad time.. 

Good Luck!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Amber and Mac said:


> I don't think your trainer or parents should FORCE you into what style you should ride in. Maybe try sitting them down and tell them you want to try riding western to see how you like it and so you can get more experience in both styles. That's something I would say. I ride both and I personally love Western. Western is just so much more relaxing for me.
> 
> I don't know anything about cutting but I do know some about Barrel racing.
> If your trainer and parents do allow you do ride western just learn the basics (I don't think there's a lot...) But when and if you get to learn Barrels. Take it really slow. Walk the horse around the barrels. Then progress from that. Faster walk, Jog, Trot, Lope, etc... You won't be perfect at first but after lots of practice you get better and better.
> ...


thank you for the reply. The horse my parents got me was strictly english. I started riding him doing a little pole bending. he's catching on pretty well =)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I was brought up in an English saddle until ~20 years ago when I started riding with a group of guys that did some very heavy trail riding. I went over to the "dark side" as my aunt would say (she was my instructor and a former member of the US Equestrian team riding jumpers). I do a lot of trail riding and love to team pen as well as sorting.

For a while I rode both but eventually sold all my English tack and I'm now strictly Western. I don't miss English at all, but that's just me.

Being forced to do anything takes all the pleasure away from it and your parents need to understand that.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I see it as the broader the disciplines the more knowledge you gain.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I started with English, which was odd because I was 50, didn't know how to ride, had no instructor & had a spooky horse. After getting hurt bad enough that mounting a horse was painful for 6 months, I got an Australian saddle. That began my move to the dark side...

The style of riding that matches an Australian saddle is between western & English, and I found myself enjoying riding more. My daughter wanted to ride western, so we got a saddle (too big for her, but it fit the horses) and I sometimes rode her saddle.

Both of my horses are light. The big one is under 900 lbs. At 175 in the shower, my weight mounted runs around 25% of their weight. The western saddle distributes that weight over a larger area, and I noticed the gelding (barely 800 lbs) moves better and with more enthusiasm in a western saddle.

As I've spent more time riding western, I've come to appreciate it more, not less. Maybe it is my horses, or maybe me, but we seem to gel together better in a western saddle. Maybe it is because I own too many dressage books, and got tired of wondering which bone protrusion in my hip was supposed to Morse code my intentions to the horse...particularly since my horse didn't seem to know Morse code.

However, riding well western is just as challenging as riding well English. I compare it to what a professional guitarist told me about playing guitar - that it is the easiest instrument to learn to play poorly, but a lifetime isn't long enough to learn how to play it truly well.

Not sure what to say about parents. Been one myself, and I sure screwed up at times. I doubt anyone who hasn't tried it appreciates how hard it is. Is there someone who could let you ride with a western saddle before committing? Anyone who can loan you some gear so you can try?

If your parents are firm that it is English or the highway...well, at least they support you riding horses. Mine did not.


----------



## Nomes (Jul 23, 2010)

Doooo IT!!  plus, western is way cooler! give it a try...maybe your parents will see the light! :razz:


----------



## StreakersCowgurl (Sep 6, 2011)

I rode english (eventing, dressage, etc) pretty much my whole life until I added some western about 15 years ago. Now I only ride barrels, etc and am interested in doing some penning.

The interesting part though is that I took my TB horse that was a former racehorse/eventer/dressage horse and started training him on the barrels/poles pattern when he was 19 years old. I was just doing it for "fun", but he ended up doing pretty good! You CAN teach an english horse western tricks lol


----------



## mistrider (Sep 27, 2011)

I ride both i started just english but i feel like i have become a better rider since i started both, your skills cross over in both styles. i say dont quit english just add western.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My mom insisted that Western was for people on the wrong side of the tracks, therefore, I would ride English. I rode Hunt Seat and LOVED it for almost 40 years. We hunted, jumped, did equitation, rode trail in an English saddle, did team penning in an English saddle and so on. I decided to learn Western Pleasure just because and I'm having the time of my life. We're showing WP and riding WP in the arena until my young horse and I really get it together and then he and I will hit the trails and try to learn some other stuff like showing in Trail Classes, that looks like fun. Maybe I'll try team penning again, it was a blast when I did it before. 

If your parents are just stuck on you riding English, stick it out til your 18 and learn all you can and then when you can pay for the equipment, lessons and horse, go for it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder why your parents are so prejudiced against Western? I started English (dressage) and now ride mostly western. The skills learned in one translate well to the other. I used to think that western saddles were ugly on a horse, but I dont' feel that way anymore. they have a larger surface area to the tree and so if they fit well, distribute the rider's weight over a larger area and make it easier for the horse to carry it for long periods of time.

Still, I love how light and easy it is to put my dressage saddle up and on!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, my mom was DIFFERENT to say the least. She'd have been right at home in Victorian England or maybe that's even too late, perhaps Elizabethan. I never really knew if she meant wrong side of the tracks or the blankets when she talked about somethings. 

Anyhow, she absolutley wouldn't hear of it and consequently I was almost 50 before I ever sat on a Western saddle because by the time I could afford my own way of doing things, English had become a habit. I do love how light my English saddles are compared to my big old WP show saddle, that thing has to weigh 50 lbs if it's an ounce. But my oh my is it ever comfy!


----------

